# heartburn getting worse, is Zantac safe longterm



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

I have suffered from heartburn for many years, IBS for a decade. Never any concern re my heartburn but it has increased significantly lately. Add to that a strong burning sensation lately in my abdomen especially when my IBS is acting up. I tried Zantac and it seemed to work. I was actually normal for about 10 days (no IBS symptoms) and felt great, but suddenly tonight it all started up again. I started with the Zantac again (for the heartburn (not the diaharrea), but how long can you stay on it? I found that a combination of calcium caltrate, metamucil and yogurt daily seemed to be the magic solution for the D, but not sure now with how I feel presently. Anyhow, will call the GI specialist or my GP as they have taken more blood tests and stool samples and am waiting for the results. I have an excellent attitude and lead a full active life, but I am frustrated because every time I think I have it beat, it starts up again! I know that is the 'nature of the beast', but is it possible that the IBS will ever disappear? several issues here, but am Is there a relationship between the D and the heartburn or are they two separate issues? However, when one seems to be bad, so does the other. I realize that I have raised several different issues here, but any comments or suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had D for 10 years straight, every day. Over that time, my indigestion got slowly worse until it was a constant abdominal burning from breakfast through bedtime. If it didn't normalize by then it would result in reflux. 12 years ago I began to take a flavonoid supplement, Provex CV, to treat my cholesterol. Much to my delight, it stopped the indigestion in 6 weeks, never to return again (other than the infrequent spicy food type that passes through with the irritant). Slowly, over the next year, it corrected my IBS such that it became little more than an inconvenience and is now 2 poops in the morning and I am usually done, no matter what I eat or drink. These improvements have continued to increase over the past 10 years.The common denominator between the two conditions is inflammation--I brought mine on by smoking, but the the list of inflammatory stimuli is long. The flavonoids have a specific action against the kind of platelet activity that is related with colon inflammation. (The study that turned this up, from the London Hospital, did not extend their research beyond the colon. I suspect it may be a more general response, given my own results.) There are also reports of anti-inflammatory aspects of a more general nature. Many here have insisted that these are two separate conditions; but, in light of my own experience, and given the number of people who have D and GERD, I really don't believe that.Mark


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

yes, they r part of the same problem...........the burning is excess gastrin & possibly histamine.........research all the things that go into proper digestion.............gastrin is a very complex thing.........also very important.........the thing is, when we on't make enough hydrochloric acid (HCl), the stomach over produces gastrin & histamine in an attempt to get the stomach to produce more HCl.........when the HCl is lacking, the gastrin & histamine just keep on coming..........takin anything to reduce acid is a good way to end up malnutritioned...........it's a horrible way to go, been there done that...........i u do lots of research on these thing, u will have a better understanding of what it takes to keep us healthy & humming along nicely.........when the HCl gets in balance, the gastrin & histamine r no longer over-secreted........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sharanne Definitely discuss this increase in heartburn with your Dr's. With any significant change in symptoms it is important to let your Dr know. See what the Doc says about using the Zantac long term.Keep us posted and hope you feel better!


----------

